# My First Ho Chi Minh in bud at long last!



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

bought this as a blooming size plant a few years ago. 
It is a good grower with a 4 growths now, but never flowered for me.
I was this close to tossing, but saw this fuzzy little thing pushing up a couple of weeks ago and I now see two tiny buds developing.

Anticipation begins now... 

Oh, culture note.
Same with others. been growing by the south window with sheer curtain drawn and 18in away from the glass. I did repot (yay!) once in the past into a mixture of orchiata power grade, perlite, charcoal (I think it is the repotme paph mix, the imperial mix) top dressed with moss.

I water as the pot just dries out and fertilize when I feel like it. 

I have another plant of HCM, but it was bought as a seedling. It is now also 4 growths but the entire plant is about the half the size. I wonder if it is a runt, but I will wait until it flowers. Good growers stay longer than others at my place.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks! 
As soon as it opens, I'll decide whether or not I want to keep it. lol


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2017)

Yaaaaay! I can't wait to see the flower.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

I know, right?
I've seen some good ones, and then not so good ones. Yikes! lol


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2017)

its a lovely hybrid


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2017)

This is the stage when I usually blast buds!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2017)

Not me. oke:

Either low sheath before even buds are visible just never develops further and then sits there for a long time only to dry and turn brown on a few hybrids, then malipoense and its hybrids whose bud blast just as they open up. Two extremes. haha


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 22, 2017)

HCM can have notoriously short-lived flowers, but not all clones. Hope you have a good one, but take pictures any pictures you want in the first few days or it may be too late.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not asking for a mirable. Ok, I am, every time! lol
At least I see two buds, so I will hopefully have a little extended blooming season. 10 days. hahaha

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 28, 2017)

Open! 

I like the leaves more!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I like the leaves more!



 Really?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice Ho Chi Minh!


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2017)

The leaves are lovely, but that flower is wonderful and
sooooo beautiful. If I were you I'd be tickled PINK!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 1, 2017)

Excellent color and decent form. Is it fading yet?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2017)

Still looking fresh and the second bud is fast developing.


----------



## orchid527 (May 1, 2017)

Looks like you go a good one. Mike


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 2, 2017)

That's pretty. I love the foliage as well.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 3, 2017)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 4, 2017)

After being open for about six days, brown spots are appearing on the petals. 
Oh, well...the second bud should open soon.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, typical. If there is a cross of vietnamense x niveum or x Psyche, that would be a great thing and probably last a long while.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2017)

Even (vietnamense x bellatulum) lasted about two months in bloom, but neither species last that long usually. Strange in a good way!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 9, 2017)

that makes it more mysterious


----------

